# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > گفتگو: مناسب ترین دستگاه gsm modem در بازار

## mohammadian7

سلام
من دارم یه برنامه با استفاده از کامپوننت شرکت mcore مینویسم میخواستم بدونم بهترین gsm modem موجود در بازار کدام است و اینکه  قیمت و توانایی هاش رو هم بگید.

----------


## mohammadian7

کدوم یکی از اینا خوبه
edge
dlink
wavecom
کلا چند پیامک میشه در دقیقه فرستاد.

----------


## Mahbod Rad

سلام
من با دستگاههای تاتونگ و جی ام و ویو کم کار کرده ام همه خوب کار میکنند
بستگی به این داره که دستگاه شما PDU را ساپورت کنه. معمولاً اکثراً بین 600 تا 900 پیام را در ساعت ارسال میکنند. به تبلیغات دروغین 4000 هزار پیام در ساعت توجه نکن
دستگاههای ویو کم و مابقی چینی های در این رده حدود 85 تا 100 هزارتومن قیمت دارند
دستگاه جی ام بین 110 تا 120 هزارتومن قیمت داره
تاتونگ بین 130 تا 140 هزارتومن قیمت داره
دو دستگاه آخری منبع تغذیه یشان آداپتور است اما اولی ها از یو اس بی تغذیه میشوند این موضوع یک مزیت دارد چون در زمانی که با لپ تاپ کار میکنی نیاز به برق نداری اما یک عیب هم داره که اون هم اینه بعضی ها معتقدند در زمان ارسال پیامک دستگاه آمپر زیادی میکشه و به برد کامپیوتر آسیب میرسونه. از طرف دیگه به دلیل نزدیکی دستگاه به کامپیوتر در زمان ارتباط با شبکه مخابرات امواج آن روی کامپیوتر تاثیر میگذارد.
البته دستگاههایی هم وجود دارند که مانند کارت صدا داخل خود کامپیوتر نصب میشود با حدود قیمت 70 هزار تومان
کلاً در بازار میتوانی مودمهایی به قیمت 60 هزارتومان به بالا تهیه کنی.
در هنگام تهیه مودم به این موضوع که دستگاه به پورت سریال وصل میشه یا یو اس بی هم توجه کن و در موردش تصمیم بگیر
میتونی یک سر به سایت زیر بزنی و یک برنامه رایگان را هم دانلود کنی که با کامپوننتهای ام کور و کایلیکس نوشته شده است
www.Abshar-System.ir
موفق باشی

----------


## nathan

من با دو دستگاه زيمنس و سيمكام كار كردم واقعاً عالين!! اگه اطلاعات بيشتر مي خواين از طريق پيام خصوصي فقط

----------


## mohammadian7

بالاخره یک دستگاه زیمنس mc39i با پورت usb گرفتم. 
از دوستان بابت راهنماییهاشون ممنونم.
موفق باشید.

----------

